
Ask HN: Self-hosted alternative for Google Photos? - reacharavindh
I never gave Google my personal photos for privacy reasons. However, I&#x27;m drooling over the ability to organize my photos in better way without spending too much time on it.<p>Are there any self-hosted alternatives to Google Photos with similar features?<p>I&#x27;m not considering any SAAS here because then I&#x27;d have to worry about them respecting privacy and live long enough as my photos :-)<p>Appreciate any suggestions.
======
uptown
It doesn't come close to what Google Photos offers, but I like Koken as a
self-hosted solution for photos:

[http://koken.me/](http://koken.me/)

~~~
chris__butters
Koken is more of a solution for building a photography based website. It
wouldn't work for photos you'd want to keep private.

~~~
uptown
There is a plugin available which provides the ability to secure albums.

[https://store.koken.me/plugins/password-
protect](https://store.koken.me/plugins/password-protect)

------
localghost0x
Some home NAS systems have decent photo organization capabilities as well.

1\. [https://www.synology.com/en-
us/dsm/feature/moments](https://www.synology.com/en-us/dsm/feature/moments)
2\. [https://www.qnap.com/en-in/how-
to/tutorial/article/managing-...](https://www.qnap.com/en-in/how-
to/tutorial/article/managing-photos-with-photo-station)

------
needz
This is brand new but worth checking out.

[https://github.com/hooram/ownphotos](https://github.com/hooram/ownphotos)

------
ishikawa
If you consider also photo tagging of people, places and things I don't think
there is something similar.

------
chris__butters
I'd look at nextCloud [https://nextcloud.com/](https://nextcloud.com/) Open
source and can handle most file types.

